# Superhuman speed for CPC exam?



## Katie L. Malone (Apr 22, 2012)

So from what I hear...some people have issues with the time constraint of the CPC exam...

What I'm wondering is...

Is it enough time to complete the test? Do people "exaggerate" how crunched for time one is while taking the test? Or is it realistic for me to expect that I'm gonna have to be really, really fast with my coding in order to pass?

Opinions please.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess it just depends on how prepared you are.  I had more than enough time after I was finished and even went back over every question a second time.  I know they added time to the exam so you should have plenty of time to answer every question IMO.


----------



## LNader (Apr 22, 2012)

I did finish my exam and and a few minutes to go over the questions I had marked as needing a second look. Do not spend a lot of time on any one question, skip it and go back to it. Figure out how much time you should take for each question (divide the number of questions by the time) and keep good track of your time. Expect to be mentally drained that evening!! I took a nap after my test! Good luck to you Katie.


----------



## Bethvoce (Apr 22, 2012)

*CPC Exam*

I just took the CPC Professional exam yesterday and ran out of time even though I felt fairly well prepared and had tabbed my books.  I did the easy questions first but some questions were a paragraph or more long in the surgery section and these were difficult to complete in a timely manner.  I did fill in an answer for each question during the last half hour of the exam but didn't have time to use the books for those answers.


----------



## roeslerje (Apr 23, 2012)

I would advise that you not worry too much about the time limit.  Everyone works at a different pace.  I noticed one of my classmates get up after only about three and a half hours (I thought she was taking a break, but later I found out that she had already finished the test!) but I finished with only about ten minutes to spare.  We both passed.  It's good to be aware of the time, but stressing about it in advance won't do any good.  Best of luck!


----------



## warrior11209 (Apr 23, 2012)

I took the exam in 2007 when we had less time. I remember completing the exam and having about 15 minutes to go over the questions that I was not sure of. I answered all the questions in my stronger areas and saved anything that I was unsure of  until later in the test. I was not obsessed about time but I was aware of the half and quarter points.
Do not panic, tab your books, work on your speed with practice tests and if it is allowed, take a 5 minute break about half way - this helped me regroup midway.
Best of luck!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Apr 23, 2012)

Having sat for multiple exams, I can say I finished pretty much on time for each exam.  Some I did have a bit of time to double check a couple answers.

I will add that I once proctored a lady and she finished in 2.5 hours.  She passed also.  I guess she was really prepared and knew her books and guidelines well.

Best,


----------



## mar4257@yahoo.com (Nov 19, 2012)

*student*

Alot of people in our class did not have enough time to finish the exam that was the number one complaint very little passed because of this The questions were to long alot of op reports I would of passed only missed by 3 points This was due to not enough time to complete would of passed if the time was more I am taking and getting dr to give me more time I am  on disability


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 19, 2012)

It's true, you can obtain reasonable accommodations for sitting for the CPC exam if you have a true disability that would require you to have additional time....but remember this. Employers need coders who can code a certain number of cases in a limited amount of time. Getting extra time for the test might help you pass, but if you can't code the cases in a timely manner within the work environment, you won't be able to remain employed for very long. The time constraint set up by the AAPC is intentional. In the real world you don't have forever to figure out how to code and look things up. If you run out of time, then you're not fully prepared and familiar enough with the material to make the right choice without a lot of second-guessing that takes up valuable time.


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I took (and passed) the exam in 2004 and finished with about an hour and a half to spare, but at least a third of the class left questions unanswered, based on the conversations I heard afterwards.


----------

